# Solved: Import folders into Outlook



## referee07 (Sep 11, 2003)

I recently bought a new computer and I would like to import my personal folders from Outlook in my desktop computer to Outlook in my laptop computer. I was able to import the Address Book by using the import/export function of Outlook. However, when I tried to import my personal folders the only thing that was imported was my Inbox. Thank you in advance for all suggestions.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *referee07*

What version(s) of Outlook are you using, upgrading?

There is no need to Import. Copy the .pst file to a directory and have Outlook open the .pst file. Verify the Read-only attribute is not enabled.

In Outlook:
File > Open > Outlook Data File
Browse to the location of the .pst file and select it.
The Personal Folders should then appear in Outlook.

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## referee07 (Sep 11, 2003)

EAFiedler, thanks for the reply. I did try using the import-export and only got 4 personal folders out of maybe 30. How do I copy the .pst file to a directory and can I use a thumb-drive for this? Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

If the .pst file will fit on a thumb drive, that should work.

What versions of Outlook are you using?


----------



## referee07 (Sep 11, 2003)

I am using Outlook 2007. How do I copy the file? Thanks again.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Just to clarify, the previous Outlook is 2007, as well?

Open Outlook:
Right click on the top/Root folder, default name is Personal Folders
Properties of "Personal Folders" > Advanced...button
In the *Filename:* field is the location of the .pst file.
Open Windows Explorer and navigate to that directory. Copy the .pst and transfer it to the receiving computer.

Two fields below the Filename field, should be a *Format* field. What format does it say?

Personal Folders File
or
Personal Folders File (97-2002)

Alternately, you can do a Search for *.pst* files. (Recommended)
You may or may not find an *archive.pst* file, if you do a Search, you may want to save that, as well.

Again, what version of Outlook is the .pst coming from?


----------



## referee07 (Sep 11, 2003)

EAFeidler, Outlook in both my desktop and laptop is: Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 (12.0.6316.5000) SP 1 MSO (12.0.6213.1000) Part of Microsoft Office Standard 2007.

The format is: Personal Folders File.

I went to Windows Explorer and found the right file and tried to import it but got the message something to the effect of "This Personal Folders File (.pst) is currently in use in the current profile."


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Don't Import, banish that word. 

Copy the .pst file to the receiving computer and Open it with Outlook.

In Outlook 2007:
File > Open > Outlook Data File
*Browse* to the location of the .pst file and select it.
It should then appear in Outlook.

Glad to hear Outlook is the same on both computers.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Just checking in. 

Was this successful?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Opening as requested.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, I did this very task for a customer yesterday. I exported the data from Outlook 2002 to a PST file and imported it into a new system's Outlook 2007, all worked as it should.

I did not "open" it with Outlook 2007, I did indeed use the import function.


----------



## referee07 (Sep 11, 2003)

JohnWill, thanks for reopening this thread. I'm still trying to figure out how to import personal folders from Outlook 2007, on my desktop computer to my laptop computer which also has Outlook 2007. I'm beginning to wonder if maybe be Outlook on my laptop is somehow corrupted? Would it be possible for you to give me very simple directions? I remember doing this before with other computers but for some reason I'm having a difficult time now. Any no help will be appreciated once again thanks for opening this thread.


----------



## referee07 (Sep 11, 2003)

JohnWill, in the post above I meant, "Any help will be appreaciated...." I dictated this using Dragon Naturally Speaking which threw the "no" in there.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *referee07*

Can you outline the steps you are taking to import the .pst file?

What happens when you copy the .pst file to the hard drive of the receiving computer and attempt to open the .pst file using the following steps?

In Outlook 2007:
File > Open > Outlook Data File
*Browse* to the location of the .pst file and select it.
It should then appear in Outlook.


----------



## referee07 (Sep 11, 2003)

EAFielder, thanks again for responding. I just tried it again to make sure: nothing happens. My personal folders do not show up in Outlook 2007, on my laptop. I don't know if this has any bearing on this issue, but on both computers I have 2 personal folders with two in boxes, two delete boxes, etc. Is this right? The "lower" personal folder does not have all of the personal folders that the "upper" one has. I would think that Outlook should have only one personal folders!!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Thread reopened per request.

Outlook can contain many Personal Folders.

Please post the exact steps you are taking to accomplish this task.
Importing is not necessary, locate the .pst file and copy it to the hard drive of the receiving computer. 
Start Outlook and open the .pst file using File > Open > Outlook Data File.


----------



## referee07 (Sep 11, 2003)

EAFedler, thanks for responding after so much time. This is what happenes:

I go to Outlook, and open "File," "Open" and then "Outlook Data File." In the Data File there is a folder and four ".pst" files: Outlook.pst, Outlook1.pst, Outlook2.pst, Outlook3.pst and Outlook4.pst. have nothing in them and Outlook.pst has no messages. I then try to copy the Outlook.pst file to my thumbdrive but get an error message. (See attachment.)
There must be an easy way to do this but I haven't found it. If you could provide me with more instructions, I would appreciate it.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Please do not paste images into word documents. Images can stand on their own.
Save the image as a .jpg file using Paint or another image editor. Then upload the .jpg file.

Copy the .pst file to the hard drive _before_ attempting to open it with Outlook.


----------



## referee07 (Sep 11, 2003)

EAFiedler, how do I copy the .pst file to the hard drive? Thanks.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

It would be the same procedure as copying the .pst file to the removable drive.

Open the drive containing the .pst file and drag the .pst file to the destination hard drive or Right click the .pst file and select Copy, then right click the destination hard drive and select Paste.
How did the .pst file come to be on the *Removable Disk (F* ?

Is the destination drive the: *COMPAQ (C* drive?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Any results so far?


----------



## referee07 (Sep 11, 2003)

EAFiedler, it worked!!! I don't know what I was doing wrong before, but this time it worked!!! What I did was:

In Outlook:
File > Open > Outlook Data File
Browse to the location of the .pst file and select it.
The Personal Folders should then appear in Outlook.

It was so simple. I really don't know what I was doing wrong before, but thanks for all of your help. In the end, persistence (on both your and my part) paid off. Thanks again for all of your help.

Referee 07


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

I am _so _glad to hear you were successful!

Congratulations and thanks for letting us know your results.


----------

